# 1997 Altima - Will Not Start



## shanialtima (Mar 22, 2008)

I am having trouble starting my altima. When I turn the key, every thing comes on but the car does not start. The furthest it goes is that it makes a "click" sound. I checked the battery and everything is fine with it; I don't think its the starter because I think when it does not click, then its the starter. But I could be wrong. If it is not the battery then is it the starter or is it something else? Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## zakgord (Jun 11, 2007)

If it just clicks and doesn't sound like the starter is turning over, trying to start the engine, then I would guess the starter....or the starter solenoid. If you have a Haynes manual it has a really good step by step procedure for testing the starting system.


Mine did something like that, though I didn't even get a click. Turns out my alternator was dying, but mostly because I had poor/dirty connections at my battery terminals.


----------



## shanialtima (Mar 22, 2008)

I looked at the Haynes manual and it says that if it "clicks" then the problem lies either with the battery, the starter solenoid contacts, or the starter motor connections. The battery is producing 12v and with headlights on 11.9v. The manual also says that if the starter solenoid doesn't "click", the probably the solenoid is defective meaning the starter motor will have to be replaced. My car is making a "click" sound and I remember having a new starter motor installed about year and a half ago. So I guess the question is, how would I go about checking the solenoid contacts and the starter connections. Again, any help is appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## zakgord (Jun 11, 2007)

Im not really sure. But it sounds like there is enough voltage, if the battery is at 12v. So, that moves us to the clicking noise.

I don't know enough about the ignition and starting system, but clicking sounds are usually relays or solenoids. There may be one of those in the ignition system, so that could be where the click is coming from.....when you turn the key for ignition. Or, it could be the actual starting solenoid is working and clicking. 

If thats the case, then the starter is not receiving the voltage or malfunctioning. Im not sure how to check that. Should be able to remove the electrical harness to connected to the starter and probe it with a multimeter. Should detect a voltage there. Are you familiar enough with multimeters and how to check electrical circuits? Or you can leave it connected and back probe the wires/electrical connection to see if it reads proper voltage when someone turns the key for you.

Again, I don't have the experience or knowledge of this system to fully explain or walk you through. But that's just my thought process on how to fix it. Dont know if I really helped any. Good luck.


----------



## zakgord (Jun 11, 2007)

Ah yes. It says to jump the starter circuit and run a jumper wire (maybe alligator clip and long wire) from the positive battery post to the solenoid terminal, after of course disconnecting the solenoid electrical connector. I suppose you have the book and can read that part. I would move on to part 6 and up of starting system and follow what it says there. Basically its just checking each part of the circuit, bypassing others and working back to the source. 

I would think jumping straight to the solenoid with a wire from the battery would actuate the solenoid, supply power to the starter, and start the motor. If of course the starter is working. Try that and see what happens.


----------



## shanialtima (Mar 22, 2008)

It was the starter.


----------



## BringThePain (Mar 26, 2008)

I am by no means an expert... I simply use the lowest tech, cheapest, and easiest thing at my disposal to get the job done.

Clicking is almost always the starter, but there is a very easy test. All it involves is a long screwdriver. Turn your key to accessory. Slide under the car and use the blade of the screw driver to jump current between the trans housing and the hot screw on the starter.

If all you get is a spark and a click check the battery. If it has full charge then your starter is bad.

If you get no spark then you have no juice. Make sure your battery is charged. If its fully charged and you still have no power to the starter then start checking the wires going to the starter for breaks, melting, or obviously if they are cut or disconnected.

If your car starts it is either the solenoid or your ignition switch.

My way is much less precise then a multimeter but it is also free, quick, and always available. I have almost gotten to the point where I can tell how much power there is by the size of the spark. But a multimeter is still a very nice thing to have. You just need to know how to use it.


----------

